#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  Online Course in Design Thinking for Beginners

## sanky369

Hi, we are Creatiwit. Our mission is to help people learn real world skills interactively.We founded this startup in June 2015 with only one vision in mind. To create a skill force which is employable.

We are launching our first course which is on Design Thinking (for beginners). For details please visit this link:


We will be releasing course lessons one section per week (3-4 weeks). It will be activity-based and certification will be provided based on final assessment.





  Similar Threads: Applied Mechanics for Beginners PIC microcontrollers for beginners too c programming for beginners Ursula Comeau - Beginners' Guide to Web Design with WordPress Robot building for beginners.....!!!!

----------

